# My 1966 GTO Rebuild



## 1966Goat (May 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, new to the forum. My names Dave, and im a young guy (17) and I love Pointiacs. Its basicly been in my family since my great-grand-father, down to my grandfather down to my father, my family has ben pontiac nuts and I guess I am too. So the other day I just happen to come across this 1966 LeMans (I know its not a real GTO but I dont have the $$) that I plan on cloning. This is my first project, so bare with me. Here are some pics: 
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/GTO2.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/gto4.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/gto3.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/gto5.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/Picture028-1.jpg

I know it says GTO and its not and all but....You know.

It has some rot at the back window, and a part of the chassis, but its otherwise 100% rock solid. It was garaged for 13 years. Full documentation.
So here are my plans:
Exterior: Deep black paint
Interior: Black
Motor: 400 Crate Pontiac with Tri Power.

Any who, Im not in possesion of the car right now, when I get it at the end of the week, Ill update with pictures and my progress. 

Other then that, Any tips?


----------



## Twizted (May 23, 2007)

Looks like a great start to me. Lol Im jelous. Im also 17 and lm lookin for a '66-'67 GTO/Lemans/Tempest to build instead of my Z28 lol.


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

omg my tempest is the same color as yours im 17 too lol except yours is more complete than mine


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

1966Goat said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum. My names Dave, and im a young guy (17) and I love Pointiacs. Its basicly been in my family since my great-grand-father, down to my grandfather down to my father, my family has ben pontiac nuts and I guess I am too. So the other day I just happen to come across this 1966 LeMans (I know its not a real GTO but I dont have the $$) that I plan on cloning. This is my first project, so bare with me. Here are some pics:
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/GTO2.jpg
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/gto4.jpg
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e321/resetone/gto3.jpg
> ...



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Um, this thread was started more than 1 1/2 years ago. Anyone heard from him since ??


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Haha, well the good thing about bringing back ancient posts is maybe their has been a TON of progress if the guy gets thread reply emails, we may hear from him.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Um, this thread was started more than 1 1/2 years ago. Anyone heard from him since ??


Good point. Didn't notice the date when I replied above.:seeya:


----------

